# Breakdown of the costs of breeding bettas?



## kelikani (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello all. I've been stalking several spawn logs and breeding bettas is something I can see myself doing in the future. I've heard it's costly, though. What exactly do you spend approximately $500 on? Tanks? Heaters? Food? Shipping the babies off to their new homes?

I'm not going to breed bettas anytime soon but I'm slowly gathering information about this before I'm 100% ready.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Good breeding quality fish are usually around 45$ a pair shipping is 35$ you dont really want to ship priority unless the breeder lives in the same state as you. In my area 10 gallons are 15$. Then you need sponge filters and pumps which vary in price. Live food I payed 16$ for my banana worm culture and will have to pay about the same for my microworm culture. Then you have to have grow out tanks I believe most recommend 29 gallon which can get pricey I got lucky and payed 30$ for mine second hand. Of course there is conditioning which should be live or frozen food. My area frozen blood worms and beef heart are a little over 8 dollars each. You will need a vaccum for your fry tank. Investing in bottom feeders is good idea. medicine for when the fry get sick if they do. Water bill from all the water changes you will be doing in a day. Jars for when the fry have to be separated. 

Thats just off the top of my head.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Dollars,Dollars,Dollars and more Dollars!!(lol)
It depends,you can usually pick 10 gallon tanks at flea markets,yard sales pretty cheap,sponge filter are not to high priced on line,food cultures for the fry are fairly cheap,
Growout tanks,depends on where you can get them.
Some people use bins and(or)buckets,not realistic for me(no way to keep them warm enough).
Al,not to pricy.
Lights-look around Walmart,Lowes,etc.
Seran Wrap is cheap,paper cups are a dime a dozen.
Food for conditioning is not to bad.
Equipment for jarring all the fry-expensive!!
Right now except for the stuff to jar the fry,heaters have been my biggest expense.
Higher utility bills-a little.
Time to take care of everything-can't put a price on that.
I am sure I probably left a few things out,someone else can chime in.
Watching your spawns grow from eggs to adults-priceless!!!
Bill


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Depends on how big of a set up you want, whether you want to try to find used stuff or go new, or a mix.. for me personally, all new items and purchasing a lot online (some things couldn't get at stores, or closest stores were a couple hrs away), I spent about $1500 on set up, shipping and some fish. That was for a 2 spawn set up.. eventually you will grow if you end up liking it and don't mind the hours a day you will have to spend on water changes lol. 

Look for used items, but expect to buy some larger tanks that you will need 30g+ as new. Check multiple places online for items such as the sponge filters, heaters, etc.. make sure not to skimp on them.. otherwise you will just end up having to replace, or the cheap stuff goes kaput and kill off the fry. 

Remember you will need small things that add up - q-tips, plastic containers, etc etc.. and the water/electric bill will go up.

If you have the spare money, the hours a day to commit, the space they will take up to give.. then go for it. Fun and rewarding.. meet new people, show your fish and get awards, etc.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

My biggest cost was time rather than money to tell you the truth.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

This is the average price of things, you can buy them cheaper used and people put different prices when they sell them, not all used 10 gal tanks cost $10
10 gal tank $15-$20
Fully submersible high quality heater $20 (new)
IAL depending on quality and seller 10 cents ea
Live plants $10
Cultures $3 ea (usually)
Turkey Baster $1 at a dollar store lol
Sponge filter $5
Air pump $10
Large grow out $15 for a rubber bin or $40 depending on the size of tank you get
Heater for grow out $30 depends on size of heater you buy
Jars I spent easily $30 for like 100 jars, some people get Beanie boxes that cost $2 each
Any you need a way to keep the individual jars warm, such as filling a tank half way up with water or heating a closet or room to like 80*
So I space heater or perhaps another tank with heaters.
Most people buy high quality fish for more money. On this list are not hard fry food, the cost of the time it takes you, electricity and water bills, water conditioner, seran wrap, or the cost of paying for some of the items to be shipped to you.
You can cut a few corners by buying used items and and rubber bins instead of tanks.
I also missed some other thing most likely.
Breeding is expensive, time consuming, and often a pain in h butt to do all the water changes but it is also very rewarding, I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Option said:


> My biggest cost was time rather than money to tell you the truth.


I agree with this. Yes it can be costly especially to start out but my last spawn took hundreds of hours of time. 

Absolutley worth every dime and every minute.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Haha looking at these comments have made me realise how much Ive actually spent on these little fish. Ive never really considered it until now.. especially if youre buying one thing at a time youre just like "oh its only $12" then the next day "I need this and its only $5" it all creeps up on you.

But once youve got all that stuff you only need the money to buy some more bbs or microworms when they run out :-D


----------

